# HELP!! Bruised Bearded Dragon?!



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok, so I've come home from work and have noticed that one of my dragons has what it looks like to be a bruise on her side. She jumped off my bed on thursday and landed awkardly.. 

as i said, im assuming shes bruised! below are some pics and as you can see her left said is a purpely colour. Any help would b appreciated!

here are some pics:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Jamesferrassie said:


> Ok, so I've come home from work and have noticed that one of my dragons has what it looks like to be a bruise on her side. She jumped off my bed on thursday and landed awkardly..
> 
> as i said, im assuming shes bruised! below are some pics and as you can see her left said is a purpely colour. Any help would b appreciated!
> 
> ...


Looks like the start of a patchy shed to me?


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

> Looks like the start of a patchy shed to me?


Agreed. That area will shed soon. They don't really 'bruise' as such.


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> Looks like the start of a patchy shed to me?


 
hmm.. maybe, but ive never seen her shed in the 5 months ive had her.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Jamesferrassie said:


> hmm.. maybe, but ive never seen her shed in the 5 months ive had her.


She looks like an adults, this means they shed less frequently as they're not growing as much.
how old was she when you got her?


----------



## Woody82 (Dec 23, 2010)

I would agree that looks more like your dragons going to shed than a bruise. My trio usually shed in parts although normally a leg or the head or body rather than part of one area.


----------



## Merritt87 (Aug 10, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> Looks like the start of a patchy shed to me?



def agree wiv this
ed


----------



## trudib (Jul 24, 2011)

as above grey getting ready to shed one flaky dragon coming your way, mine is having mega shed at moment and have to keep hoovering viv lol


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

to everyone thats replied, thanks for getting back to me! I'll keep an eye on her over the next few days to make sure it is a shed! erm... i believe she is about 4 pushing on 5 years?


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Jamesferrassie said:


> to everyone thats replied, thanks for getting back to me! I'll keep an eye on her over the next few days to make sure it is a shed! erm... i believe she is about 4 pushing on 5 years?


Sounds about right then, when young they shed very frequently but older dragons will shed every few months, if that!
Nothing to worry about here I think.
Is she active and still eating fine?


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> Sounds about right then, when young they shed very frequently but older dragons will shed every few months, if that!
> Nothing to worry about here I think.
> Is she active and still eating fine?


 
ok cool! i'll take you word for it :2thumb:
yeah shes still eating and running about fine.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Try not to worry, I'm 100% that she is going to shed that area lol.


----------

